# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kilpailut, Ponferrada (ESP), 21.9.-28.9.2014

## vetooo

*Maantiepyöräilyn MM-kilpailut, Ponferrada (ESP), 21.9.-28.9.2014
*
*Kilpailuohjelma*

- su 21.9., N, joukkueaika-ajo (tallit), 36,15 km
- su 21.9., M, joukkueaika-ajo (tallit), 57,1 km

- ma 22.9., N, juniorit, aika-ajo, 13,9 km
- ma 22.9., M, U23, aika-ajo, 36,15 km

- ti 23.9., M, juniorit, aika-ajo, 29,5 km
- ti 23.9., N, elite, aika-ajo, 29,5 km

- ke 24.9., M, elite, aika-ajo, 47,1 km

- pe 26.9., N, juniorit, maantie, 72,8 km
- pe 26.9., M, U23, maantie, 182,0 km

- la 27.9., M, juniorit, maantie, 127,4 km
- la 27.9., N, elite, maantie, 127,4 km

- su 28.9., M, elite, maantie, 254,8 km

Tarkemmat tiedot kilpailujen reittiprofiileista

----------


## CamoN

UCI:n YouTube-kanavalle julkaistu teaseri antaa ymmärtää että maailmanmestaruuskilpailuja lähetettäisiin suorana YouTubessa. Erinomainen juttu jos näin on, onhan siellä jo nähty ainakin ratapyöräilyä ja BMX:ää. Mutta voidaanhan tuo vielä munata asettamalla vaikka jotain maanosakohtaisia katselurajoitteita.

----------


## Googol

Öö, tulihan ne viime vuonnakin, mutta rajoitettuina vain niihin maihin, joissa mikään kanava ei näytä niitä. Eli Suomessa tuskin kikkailematta näkyy.

----------


## fyah

Firefoxiin saa ainakin sellaisen lisäpalikan jolla näkyi hyvin kisat viime vuonna. Käyttää proxya vain silloin kun muuten ei toimi eli sitä ei tarvitse säätää päälle tai pois mitenkään http://www.unblocker.yt/en/

----------


## Googol

Mä en saanut tuolla Youtube unblokkerilla enää viimevuotisia videoita toimimaan, vaikka silloin toimi. Holalla http://hola.org/ sen sijaan toimi ainakin kun laittoi maaksi Japanin.

----------


## PetriV

Mikäs kanava Suomessa näyttää kisat? Eurosport näyttää tuottavan tällä kertaa pettymyksen...

----------


## Googol

Viasat Sport näyttää jotakin ja johonkin aikaan.

----------


## Heikki

> Mä en saanut tuolla Youtube unblokkerilla enää viimevuotisia videoita toimimaan, vaikka silloin toimi. Holalla http://hola.org/ sen sijaan toimi ainakin kun laittoi maaksi Japanin.



Näinköhän nuo hola asettelut enää toimivat? Ainakaan Jens'in ennätysajoa en näin jälkikäteen saa tuolta näkyviin. Vika saattaa tietysti olla näppiksen tällä puolella  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Voi olla aivan 100% varma että kisat eivät näy Suomessa ilman jotain vippaskonstia UCI:n youtube kanavalla. Lukeehan se käytännössä tuossa CamoNin postaaman videon alla jos sen katsoo youtubesta. Suomi kuuluu aina näihin geoblokattuihin maihin.

We offer "Live Coverage" via UCICHANNEL from September 21-28. Please be  aware that we have to geoblock some countries for the LIVE - for more  information about the geoblocked countries and where you can watch the  LIVE in these countries, please visit our homepage:
http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/Ne...

Siitäpä sitten vaan taas säätämään, saa jakaa tietoa millä tavoin on saanut tuon ucin youtube kanavan näkyviin. Itse kokeilen tuota samaa kuin viime vuonna alkuun mutta jos se tosiaan ei toimi niin vinkit ovat tervetulleita. Ei jaksaisi koko ajan olla näpyttämässä striimeistä niitä Svetlana-mainoksia pois ja kuva muutenkin aika räkänen monissa..

----------


## Googol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgrBv3R-oZE

Tuolla käsketään katsomaan tuolta: http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/N...le_Neutral.pdf mistä voi katsoa, jos on geoblokattu. Suomea ei listassa näy, joten tuurilla voisi näkyä ilman kikkailuja. Youtube ei myöskään ilmoita, että video olisi blokattu, mikä muistaakseni tapahtui viime vuonna, vaikka video ei ollut vielä alkanutkaan.

EDIT: Kokeilin huvikseni Holalla Briteistä ja video oli blokattu. Eli ainakaan vielä kukaan ei ole keksinyt Suomea blokata.

----------


## kauris

Ei naisten tarvi tietty ihan yhtä pitkää matkaa ajaa mutta 127 km on aika lyhyt 254 kilometriin verrattuna mun mielestä.

----------


## caplake

Viaplay on myös lisännyt kisat ohjelmistoon, Hyvä!

----------


## Googol

Huomenna ne sitten alkaa kello 11 naisten joukkueaika-ajolla. Lotalla on hyvät mahdollisuudet päästä johtajan pallille istumaan, kun Bigla lähtee neljäntenä liikkeelle, ja muut kovat joukkueet tulevat vasta myöhemmin. Vårgårdan aika-ajossa Bigla oli kuudes, joten oikein hyvällä ajolla voisi päästä palkintopallille.

----------


## Esa S

Hyvin näkyy youtuben ucichannel ilman virityksiä. Bigla starttaa 11:09

----------


## Esa S

Bigla ajelee Jensin vauhtia, 51.1 keskari ekaan väliaikaan. Alussa on kylläkin alamäkea.

----------


## Viikate74

Mihin aikaan toi miesten startti on suomen aikaa ?

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Mihin aikaan toi miesten startti on suomen aikaa ?



Näyttäisi olevan klo.15:00.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Aikamoista dramatiikkaa vielä naisten joukkue aika-ajon loppuun.

----------


## CamoN

Hyvin näkyi täälläkin YouTubesta, tosin pelkästään tietokoneella. Telkkarin YouTube-ohjelma ei jostain syystä osannut käynnistää tuota live-lähetettä.

----------


## mile

Näkyy YouTubessa ucichannel ilman kikkailuja iPadilla. Siitä ihan ok laatuisena Apple Tv:llä isolle ruudulle. Ennen tämän löytämistä haulla ponferrada live stream kuvaa hollanninkielisellä selostuksella.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Yuggas

Olipas se jännittävä ja tiukka kilpailu tämä miesten TTT. Tiukka ainakin viimeiseen väliaikapisteeseen saakka. Siitä eteenpäin BMC teki hyvin selvän eron ennakkosuosikkeihin eli Oricaan ja OP-QS:iin. Sky jäi niukasti neljänneksi, mikä sekin hyvä saavutus siihen nähden kuinka aikaisin jäivät ajamaan 4 miehellä. Kyllä tämmöiselle kilpailulle on mielestäni hyvinkin tilausta MM-kilpailuiden ohjelmassa.

----------


## Sanna04

Voi mikä antikliimaksi!! Olin jotenkin ollut siinä uskossa, että Matti Manninen olisi ajanut U23 tempon ja täällä jo virittelin kisakatsomoa koneelle. Ei sitä nimeä sitten listoilta löytynytkään, eikä näköjään ketään suomalaista mistään muista aika-ajoista kuin naisista.  :Irvistys:  Noh, ei sitten. Katsotaan huomenna uudestaan....

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Voi mikä antikliimaksi!! Olin jotenkin ollut siinä uskossa, että Matti Manninen olisi ajanut U23 tempon ja täällä jo virittelin kisakatsomoa koneelle. Ei sitä nimeä sitten listoilta löytynytkään, eikä näköjään ketään suomalaista mistään muista aika-ajoista kuin naisista.  Noh, ei sitten. Katsotaan huomenna uudestaan....



Masa ajaa maantien. Itse olisin ehdottomasti halunnut nähdä Niklas Henttalan viivalla, mutta taisi tuloskunto pukata inan liian myöhään/ilmoittautumiset. Ensi vuonna sitten  :Hymy:

----------


## fyah

Tosin ilman kotimaista väriäkin tämä U23 aika-ajo oli erittäin jännä ja hyvä kisa joka muuttui jo melkein varmalta näyttäneestä tilanteesta väliaikojen perusteella vielä erilaiseksi maalissa. Huomenna sitten junnupojat ja naiset, toivottavasti Lotalla ja Sarilla kulkee!

P.S. Mattihan voitti valmistavan kilpailun juuri vkoloppuna eli lienee kunnossa. Edelleen olen tosin sitä mieltä että Paajanen olisi myös pitänyt valita kaveriksi. Toivottavasti Matti pääsisi Eurooppaan ajamaan isompiinkin kuvioihin kun jalkaa tuntuu löytyvän.

----------


## Heikki

Eikö näillä onnettomilla ole kelloja ollenkaan? Ei mitään väliaikoja ruutuun.

----------


## Esa S

Ajat pitää katsoa vähän eri paikasta:
http://static.sportresult.com/federa...uci/CR2014/#cf

Lotta tulossa kohta maaliin. Rupee sataan...

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Ei ollut tyytyväinen Lotta. Eikä ole syytäkään. Aivan eri ajofiilis kuin TTT,ssä. Alku kovaa ja 13 km kohdalla poks.  :Hymy:  Löydätkö Esa myös sen linkin josta näksi naisten väliajat? han mielenkiinnosta, että näkyikö se kellossa vai tuntuiko vaan ja ero kasvoikin tasaisesti? Kun väliaikoja ei likka saanut.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

57 	Norman Vahtra (Estonia) 	0:04:34.99 	 . Henttalan Nikke voitti tätä heppua 1.30 15 km matkallalla Dopelessa kaksi viikkoa sitten. Tuplamatka 3 minsaa ? ? No spekulontia, mutta olis kannattanut pojan ajaa  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://cycling.sportresult.com/resul...WM/06RES00.pdf  No joo. Ekassa pisteessä 24 sijalla. Ero 53 kärkeen. Lisää tuli lopussa kertaantuen jonkin verran ja tkaa noustiin vielä sijalle 17. Joten hiukan hyytyi vrt muut, mutta ei mitään ihmeellistä.

----------


## Pexxi

http://cycling.sportresult.com/resul...WM/06RES00.pdf

Pari kertaa jouduin päivittämään ennen kuin aukesi. Pari väliaikaa löytyy.

hidas  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> http://cycling.sportresult.com/resul...WM/06RES00.pdf
> 
> Pari kertaa jouduin päivittämään ennen kuin aukesi. Pari väliaikaa löytyy.
> 
> hidas



 Kiitos  :Hymy:  Näin saa faktaa. Kun se urheilijan palaute perustuu fiiliksiin ja jostakin napattuun väliaikaan ,jota ei aina edes kuulla oikein, jos kuullaan ollenkaan.

----------


## fyah

Hienoja kisoja on kaikki aika-ajot tähän mennessä olleet, toivottavasti miesten kisa on myös. Se pisti silmään että osa naisista pyörittää jäätävän hitaalla kadenssilla kun kaikilla ei kuitenkaan ole tsekkiläisen pikaluistelijan reidet  :Leveä hymy: . Ehkä tosiaan nuorempi Henttala löysi sisäisen aika-ajajansa liian myöhään valintojen kannalta tai jotain (katselin jotain tuloksia aiemmin kesällä ja ne eivät olleet lähellekään niin hyviä kuin viime aikaiset).

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Hienoja kisoja on kaikki aika-ajot tähän mennessä olleet, toivottavasti miesten kisa on myös. Se pisti silmään että osa naisista pyörittää jäätävän hitaalla kadenssilla kun kaikilla ei kuitenkaan ole tsekkiläisen pikaluistelijan reidet . Ehkä tosiaan nuorempi Henttala löysi sisäisen aika-ajajansa liian myöhään valintojen kannalta tai jotain (katselin jotain tuloksia aiemmin kesällä ja ne eivät olleet lähellekään niin hyviä kuin viime aikaiset).



  Tuo on ihan totta. Nikkellä oli terveysongelma joka saatiin hoidettua. Sen jälkeen alkoi fillari liikkua. Mutta valintojen kannalta liian myöhään. Mutta siitä huolimatta harmi homma. Ja kadenssi todellakin oli ainakin Lotalla aivan liian alhainen. Silloin kun kulkee, näkyy se myös pyörittämisessä. Nyt ei pyörinyt. Mutta se hyvä päivä siis minuutin parempi. Korkeintaan 1.30. Sillä sijat 15-20. Se olis ollut se täydellinen onnistuminen.

----------


## kukavaa

Siis eikö Fabu starttaa tänään, vai enkö vain ymmärä jotain?

----------


## Googol

Ei starttaa. Keskittyy maantielle.

----------


## fyah

> Tuo on ihan totta. Nikkellä oli terveysongelma joka saatiin hoidettua. Sen jälkeen alkoi fillari liikkua. Mutta valintojen kannalta liian myöhään. Mutta siitä huolimatta harmi homma. Ja kadenssi todellakin oli ainakin Lotalla aivan liian alhainen. Silloin kun kulkee, näkyy se myös pyörittämisessä. Nyt ei pyörinyt. Mutta se hyvä päivä siis minuutin parempi. Korkeintaan 1.30. Sillä sijat 15-20. Se olis ollut se täydellinen onnistuminen.



Jep, harmi juttu kyllä Niken kannalta. Lähinnä minulla pisti tsekin lisäksi silmään Japanin työtn kadenssi joka oli todella alhainen, Lotan kadenssi ei ainakaan silmiinpitäsvän alhainen ollut kun en huomannut  :Hymy: . Ensi vuonna sitten parempaa ajoa ja sijoitusta metsästämään! 

OFFTOPIC: Bigla näyttää vahvistuvan ensi vuonna oleellisesti (Slappendel, van Vleuten, Moolman, Olds), toivottavasti Lotta jatkaa myös ja pääsee ajamaan näiden kovien mimmien kanssa samassa joukkueessa!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Mutta Nikke valittiin ajamaan maantiekisa ja on muutenkin paikalla, joten...

----------


## fyah

Ilman muuta kaverin olisi kannattanut antaa ajaa, mikäli halua siis olisi  :Hymy: . Ihan jo maalaisjärjelläkin ajateltuna tuosta ei olisi ollut mitään haittaa mutta tiedä sitten näistä valinnoista ja kabinettipöhinöistä aina miten ne menee..

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jaaha, Wiggins johtaa Martinia ennen loppulaskua ja -tasaista. Sanoisin että alamäessä tasoittuu.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> Jaaha, Wiggins johtaa Martinia ennen loppulaskua ja -tasaista. Sanoisin että alamäessä tasoittuu.



No eipä tasoittunut  :Vink:

----------


## leecher

Hieno voitto Wiggolle! Team Skylle pitkää nenää. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Steni

Hienoja ja jännittäviä kisoja olleet nämä aika-ajot!
Hetken jo luulin että Martin nousee vielä, mutta
oli se Wiggins sille liian kova kuitenkin....

----------


## tempokisu

> . Nyt ei pyörinyt. Mutta se hyvä päivä siis minuutin parempi. Korkeintaan 1.30. Sillä sijat 15-20. Se olis ollut se täydellinen onnistuminen.



Sarillakin oli sitten huono päivä. Entä jos muillakin oli huono päivä? 
Anteeksi, mutta et Tunkki osaa ilmeisesti tunnustaa että "muut oli parempia", ei kisoihin voi mennä ja selittää että "olin kipee, oli huono päivä, oli hitaat jalat, ei ollu mun keli". 
Muut oli nyt parempia.

----------


## kolistelija

> Sarillakin oli sitten huono päivä. Entä jos muillakin oli huono päivä? 
> Anteeksi, mutta et Tunkki osaa ilmeisesti tunnustaa että "muut oli parempia", ei kisoihin voi mennä ja selittää että "olin kipee, oli huono päivä, oli hitaat jalat, ei ollu mun keli". 
> Muut oli nyt parempia.



Mitä oikein höpötät? Lotalla olisi mielestään ollut rahkeita parempaan, mutta ei silti lähelläkään voittoon tarvittavaa määrää. Ihan normaalia oman suorituksen arvioimista...

Tää oli vähän niinku Tunkki puhuis omasta ajostaan. "Sä et Tunkki..."  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## asb

> Mitä oikein höpötät?



Ei kannata vaivautua mukaan tuohon debattiin. Tempokisu ei vaan osaa suhtautua asiallisesti muihin pyöräileviin naisiin. Ei se miehistä koskaan tolleen kommentoi.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Mutta Nikke valittiin ajamaan maantiekisa ja on muutenkin paikalla, joten...



Ei luultavasti otettu tempokalustoja mukaan koska siitähän olisi tullut vaivaa ja työtä joukkueenjohdolle ja joukkuemekatsuille eli sama kaavio kuin Köpiksen aikaankin.  :Hymy: 

Onnittelut Lotan Biglan jatkodiilistä. Työ tekijäänsä kiittää.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Mitä oikein höpötät? Lotalla olisi mielestään ollut rahkeita parempaan, mutta ei silti lähelläkään voittoon tarvittavaa määrää. Ihan normaalia oman suorituksen arvioimista...
> 
> Tää oli vähän niinku Tunkki puhuis omasta ajostaan. "Sä et Tunkki..."



Jep. Ihan napilla minuutti pois. Nyt ei ollut ihan nappi vaan rutiini. MM kisassa pitäis kyllä ylittää itsensä , mutta tällä kertaa ei onnistunut. Ja Tempokisun höpinät jätin omaan arvoonsa jo kauan sitten .  :Hymy: 

Markku : Kiitos !!  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Se olis Mannisen Masa lauteilla tänään. Pöljän päivänä se jätkä pystyy ihan mihin vaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Se olis Mannisen Masa lauteilla tänään. Pöljän päivänä se jätkä pystyy ihan mihin vaan.



Masa on kyllä ihan podiumiainesta tietyille taktiikkamalleille jo mutta on se vaikeaa yksin..Ei kuitenkaan kovin montaa väärää hatkaa tai rengasrikkoa tmv. noissa vauhdeissa kestä kukaan.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Se olis Mannisen Masa lauteilla tänään. Pöljän päivänä se jätkä pystyy ihan mihin vaan.



Masa on kyllä ihan podiumiainesta tietyille taktiikkamalleille jo mutta on se vaikeaa yksin..Ei kuitenkaan kovin montaa väärää hatkaa tai rengasrikkoa tmv. noissa vauhdeissa kestä kukaan.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Siellähän se Masa näytti kituvan pelotonin perällä paita napaan asti auki kolme kierrosta ennen maalia. Putoaa ennen viimeistä kierrosta, mutta hyvä irvistys!

----------


## Tuomas

Eikö siellä savossa vieläkään tiedetä mitä on kirimiehen hallittu valuttaminen  :Vink:  ?

----------


## Tuomas

Vielä en ole täydellisiä tuloksia nähnyt. Missä ja milloin kärkiporukka (n.30hlö) irtosi pääjoukosta? Olin juuri väärällä hetkellä pois ruudun äärestä. Hieno loppuisku ja -lasku naapurimaan voittajalla!

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Itse joutui kanssa poistumaan lenkille mut näköjään jengi on revennyt:

http://www.procyclingstats.com/mob/race.php?id=140588

Norskit kyllä maalasi aika isolla kädellä..ei voi kun hattua nostaa.

----------


## Juurikko

Kyllä saa SPU hävetä toimintaansa, pisteitä oli > starttipaikkoja oli> lähetetään yksi mies sinne kun olisi voitu lähettää joukkue. Toivottavasti päättäjät tekevät nämä päätökset puolueetomasti. Miksiköhän Manninen jäi heti perälle ajelemaan?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Vielä en ole täydellisiä tuloksia nähnyt. Missä ja milloin kärkiporukka (n.30hlö) irtosi pääjoukosta? Olin juuri väärällä hetkellä pois ruudun äärestä. Hieno loppuisku ja -lasku naapurimaan voittajalla!



Oliko siellä kasa?

----------


## kolistelija

> Oliko siellä kasa?



Taisi vaan miehinen ajaminen jakaa joukkoa. Kuvassa ei hirveästi näkynyt peräpäätä, mutta keulilla ajettiin kuin viimeistä päivää silloin kun porukka pirstaloitui.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Taisi vaan miehinen ajaminen jakaa joukkoa. Kuvassa ei hirveästi näkynyt peräpäätä, mutta keulilla ajettiin kuin viimeistä päivää silloin kun porukka pirstaloitui.



Okei. Tällasta vaan kuulin. En itse nähnyt kokonaan lähetystä, kun olin Porin päivän vastaanotolla. Yritin kyllä varkain älypuhelimen kautta, mutta akku meni aika nopsaan  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Offaria, mutta kun on esille tullut  http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...opimus-biglaan

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Jaahas Nikke,Sasu ja Marco-Tapio. Näyttäkää niille  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

U 23 " Norjan kaikki kuusi mukana ollut polkijaa sijoittuivat 32:n parhaan joukkoon." Joukkue on se joka jyllää .)

----------


## Jussi T.

Vaikea seurata kun ei näe numeroita, mutta nousiko Sasu pelotonin kärkeen?

----------


## Jussi T.

Hyvä Korson Kaiku & Medilaser!

----------


## Esa S

Täältä siis näkee tilanteen kierros kierrokselta, kaikki väliajat:
http://static.sportresult.com/federa...uci/CR2014/#cf

Sasu edelleen pääjoukossa, näkyy toki kuvissakin aika paljon kärjen tuntumassa.

----------


## CamoN

Nyt on Sasu ainakin oikeassa paikassa. Taitaa olla mahdollisuudet mitaliin jos porukka toimii.

----------


## Esa S

Ei ole enää pääjoukossa, vaan 7 ajajan irtiotossa!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Halme tosiaan todella hyvässä paikassa!

----------


## häggens

Ei riittänyt jalka irtiotossa loppuun saakka. Yritys oli kyllä erittäin hyvä ja oikea. Tuon kokoisella "joukkueella" on pakko riskiä ottaa reilusti, jos jotain haluaa saavuttaa.

----------


## CamoN

Jep, hyvä yritys mutta porukka ei toiminut ja ajoivat itsensä piippuun yksi toisensa jälkeen.

Bokelohilla alkoi tuuletus melko aikaisessa vaiheessa. Jos olisi ollut selän takana vähän terävämpi sprintteri, sieltä olisi tultu vielä viivalla ohi.

----------


## -mustikka-

Hienosti Sasu ajoi, selostajakin ihmetteli suomalaiskuskin sijoitusta vielä 11km ennen maalia :-)

----------


## kukavaa



----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Huh huh mikä joukkokolari naisten kisassa. Toivottavasti ei vakavia loukkaantumisia.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Kylläpä kävi tuuri, kun suomityttö ajoi vimppana ja ei joutunut kolariin. Toiseksi vimppana olisi käynyt kylmät. Aja siis vimppana arvokilpailut. Samaa ohjetta noudatimme U23 sarjassa eilen - ehjänä maliin jälleen huh huh, onneksi. JMF

----------


## Esa S

Lotta jäi kasan taakse, kellahti itsekin pientareelle kun takaa vähän keilattiin. Kärki jäi odottelemaan, joten mukana taas.

----------


## OJ

> Jep, hyvä yritys mutta porukka ei toiminut ja ajoivat itsensä piippuun yksi toisensa jälkeen.



Facebookin ihmemaailman mukaan siellä oli ainakin yhdessä kasassa 2/3 Suomen joukkuueesta jumissa. Vaikka en asiaa juuri tunnekaan, niin väittäisin junnukisan joukkueen ison edun olevan siinä, että isommalla joukkueella on isompi todennäköisyys saada joku kisan läpi ilman kolaria. Kovempikin kuski notkahtaa jos joutuu pelaamaan kaikki korttinsa porukkaan takaisin jahdatessaan. Yksi kolarista porukkaan nousu voi vastata yhtä hatkayritystä, mutta kaikki työ tehdään porukan väärällä puolella.

----------


## kukavaa

miks noi tausta äänet oon noin kovalla? hyvä että ton ukon ääni kuuluu kun humisee, kohisee ja kuuluu kun kuvaaja juttelee prätkäkuskille.

----------


## OJ

Ja taas kolisee...junnuissa vielä ymmärtää, mutta että naistenkin startissa...

----------


## OJ

Jahans...Kanadan melko vahva joukkue sitten kokonaan sivussa. Vahvatkaan jalat eivät auta jos ei pääse maaliin asti.

Putosiko Lotta myös porukasta vai oliko vain huoltoautolla?

Kisanjärjestäjät antaneet vähän erikoiset huoltoautot. Noiden takaa ei kyllä näe juuri mitään.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Kommentoidaan sitä sun tätä naisten kisan ohessa... Onko muita maajoukkueita, joilla ei ole lainkaan sponsoreiden mainoksia maajoukkueasussa? Hä? Eikö ole sponsoreita? No, ei niitä ole ollut Suomen porukoilla kovin usein ennenkään - mutta ei varsinkaan nyt. Ei kiinnosta ketään? Ei uskalleta myydä ihtiään? EVVK? Mitä mieltä sponssitilanteen toivottomuudesta on Fincycling ry? Suomen maajoukkueasujen sama siniristinen "luuseridesign" on ollut käytössä viimeiset 50 vuotta, jatketaan hyväksi valittua linjaa. JMF

----------


## OJ

> Onko muita maajoukkueita, joilla ei ole lainkaan sponsoreiden mainoksia maajoukkueasussa?



Näyttäisi niitä olevan jos ei vaatevalmistajan logoa lasketa sponsoriksi.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Hienoa livekuvaa porukan takaa. Aina näkyy suomilippu! Miksi? JMF

----------


## Esa S

Onhan se hyvä esitellä, että tässä olisi hyviä paikkoja mainoksille  :Hymy:  Ei ole huono paikka noin pienen pelotonin perälläkään.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta ulkona. Kolarissa joo, mutta ei jalkaa tänään. Tuo kasa tuli kyllä poikkeuksellisesti aika etupäässä. Voss jäi siihen myös, mutta hollantilaiset jäi odottamaan ja tuli helposti takaisin. Johansson vie  :Hymy: 

Edit : Asut. Tapio rautavaara urheili ihan samanlaisessa. Vuosi oli 1948. Ja tiedän parikin vaatevalmistajaa joilta asut varmasti sais kunhan nimi laitetaan näkyviin.

----------


## petentic

Millä numeroilla suomalaiset ladyt ajelevat? Näin pääjoukossa suomiasusteisen pyörittelijän nro 103, oliko Lotta vaiko Sari?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Millä numeroilla suomalaiset ladyt ajelevat? Näin pääjoukossa suomiasusteisen pyörittelijän nro 103, oliko Lotta vaiko Sari?



 Sari oli. Lotta ulkona kisasta

----------


## OJ

Älä JMF nyt vaan kato. Sari on nimittäin keulilla.

----------


## Esa S

Selostajanaisen mielestä Lepistö on edelleen mukana, kun Sari tuli vaihteeksi kärkeen  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kyllä se Sarin siniristi näkyy ihan keulillakin välillä  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Alamäki märällä tiellä...taitaa mennä porukka poikki.

----------


## petentic

Ei kyllä siihen poikkimenoon riitti ylämäkikiri...

----------


## CamoN

Peli avattiin vihdoin ennen viimeistä kierrosta. Voittaja saa tehdä rajusti töitä tuossa porukassa.

----------


## OJ

Jos ei kiinnosta ajaa, niin voi palkintopalli mennä sivu suun. Hieno finaali joka tapauksessa.

----------


## Penkkiurheilija

> Lotta jäi kasan taakse, kellahti itsekin pientareelle kun takaa vähän keilattiin. Kärki jäi odottelemaan, joten mukana taas.



Televisiokuvan mukaan Niklas Henttala taisi olla kans kolarissa heti ensimmäisillä kilometreillä ja kisa käytännössä oli siinä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Televisiokuvan mukaan Niklas Henttala taisi olla kans kolarissa heti ensimmäisillä kilometreillä ja kisa käytännössä oli siinä.



 S selittääkin sitten. Ihmettelin, mihin Nikke katosi. HARMI. Kaveri on kunnossa .

----------


## Juurikko

Vielä junnujen kisasta, Halmeelle 10+ aivan uskomaton suoritus!!! Henttalalla todella huono tuuri, harmittaa... Mitä teki Niemi kisoissa, roikkui peräporukassa. Miksi kisoihin ei lähetetty vahvempaa ajajaa, Hännistä?

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

> Älä JMF nyt vaan kato. Sari on nimittäin keulilla.



Hola! Tuloksella? JMF

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Tulos 54.  59 tuli maaliin. JMF

----------


## OJ

> Hola! Tuloksella? JMF



Sulla se vaan jaksaa lasi olla puolityhjä? Ensin valitetaan, että istuu kannella ja sitten kun on keulilla, niin sekin on huonosti.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Olkoon näin. Tulos mömmöm -kisoissa on tähän mennessä ollut huono. Esim. Pia Sundstedt ajoi aivan eri taktiikalla kuin nykyiset, tuloskin oli paree. Taisi asennekin olla?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Vielä junnujen kisasta, Halmeelle 10+ aivan uskomaton suoritus!!! Henttalalla todella huono tuuri, harmittaa... Mitä teki Niemi kisoissa, roikkui peräporukassa. Miksi kisoihin ei lähetetty vahvempaa ajajaa, Hännistä?




 :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Taisi asennekin olla?



Jaa. Minä kun luulin että MM-tasolla "kunhan kävin ajelemassa" -asenteella noutaja tulee melko nopeasti. Eiköhän tuolla tasolla jokainen kilpailu ole suuri mahdollisuus oman suorituskykynsä esittelyyn jokaiselle urheilijalle. 

Mutta onneksi kuitenkin se urheilijan asenne ja motivaatio voidaan mitata videokuvien ja tuloksien perusteella lähes aukottomasti vaikka kotisohvalta.

----------


## OJ

Kanadan joukkueen saldo naisten kisassa...murtunut lonkka Karol Ann Canuelilla ja solisluun murtuma Leah Kirchmannilla. Koko joukkue samassa kasassa, mutta Muu joukkue ilmeisesti selvisi ehjin luin, muttei maaliin saakka.

Samat valitukset ne olivat Sundstedtin aikoinakin, eli hankalaa se on miellyttää foorumin porukkaa,

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Kanadan joukkueen saldo naisten kisassa...murtunut lonkka Karol Ann Canuelilla ja solisluun murtuma Leah Kirchmannilla. Koko joukkue samassa kasassa, mutta Muu joukkue ilmeisesti selvisi ehjin luin, muttei maaliin saakka.
> 
> Samat valitukset ne olivat Sundstedtin aikoinakin, eli hankalaa se on miellyttää foorumin porukkaa,



Näin on. Mäkikuskina Pia oli kyllä ihan ehdoton Maailmanhuippu. Ja älkäämme unohtako Tea Vikstedt -Nymania. Yksin, ilman tallia Italian ympäriajon 2.  Mutta ainakin Lotta on eri tyyppinen kuski kuin nuo kaksi. Enemmän noita korttelinkiertokisojen ja kirien osaaja. Ja niinhän se on miesten puolellakin. Cancellara tai Cavendish tuskin koskaan voittavat Touria esim. Ja perällä Lotta ei aja ikinä, jos on jalkaa. Mut jos ei ole, niin sinnehän se suunta väkisin on. Ei ole valintakysymys  :Hymy:   :Hymy:  Lisäksi TTT oli se ihan eka juttu, johon panostettiin. Ja se meni erittäin hyvin. Paikkansa täytti paremmin kuin hyvin ja tallin tulos 7. 36 s pronssista oli erinomainen  :Hymy:  Olishan noi muutkin kulkea saanut, mutta ei kulkenu. Aamen  :Hymy:

----------


## turtsa

Miesten lähtö tapahtunut seurata voi suorana:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4HCDs-EYZE

Ei yhtään suomalaista mukana. HÄVETTÄÄ

----------


## Tuomas

Tuolta löytyy syy/selitys siihen, miksei miesten maantiellä ole suomalaisia mukana http://www.uci.ch/mm/Document/News/R...NG_English.PDF

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

mitä siitä seurais, jos hatka sais pääjoukon kierroksella kiinni, mitä sanoo säännöt?

----------


## kp63

ihme taktiikka pelotonilla 15min on kuitenkin ajettava kiinni, kuka tajuu ton?

----------


## caplake

kohta ajetaan ja kovaa... kumman kauaksi peloton tosiaan päästänyt nuo muutamat karkulaiset

----------


## juhoo

Pitkässä klassikossa aika tavallinen skenaario tämä. Irtiotolla mahdollisuuksia nolla.

----------


## Googol

> mitä siitä seurais, jos hatka sais pääjoukon kierroksella kiinni, mitä sanoo säännöt?



Geelongissa oli muistaakseni parin kolmen minuutin päässä, kun alkupätkän jälkeen kierroksille tultaessa eroa oli joku reilu 20 minuuttia. Otettaisiinkohan sitä koko peloton pois kierroksella varvattuna?  :Hymy:

----------


## vakevves

Pitääkö miesten MM-kisojen olla tällaisia? Ensin verrytellään 200 tai 240 km ja sitten vasta ryhdytään ajamaan. 38-keskivauhti ei tunnu kärkimiehille missään. Kisamatkan voisi lyhentää 50 kilometriin.

----------


## kolistelija

> Pitääkö miesten MM-kisojen olla tällaisia? Ensin verrytellään 200 tai 240 km ja sitten vasta ryhdytään ajamaan. 38-keskivauhti ei tunnu kärkimiehille missään. Kisamatkan voisi lyhentää 50 kilometriin.



Vähän kuin SM-kisat suomessa. Vauhti noin 38km/h ilman tuollaisia mäkiä ja silti suurin osa keskeytti....

----------


## Esa S

Ehti hyvin käydä itsekin lenkillä. Nyt taitaa kisa pikkuhiljaa alkaa, voi jatkaa rullilla ajelun opettelua.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jaa Puolan joukkue veti hatkan kiinni ja sitten keskeytti. Niille varmaan oli maksettu vähän rahaa. Eipä siinä, saa niin tehdä.

----------


## juhoo

Jaa, eiköhän tästä kisa saada. Mitä muuten Norjan huoltoauto oli tehnyt? Näkyikö kuvissa?

BTW selostus youtubessa miellyttää. Ligettin jaarittelu perinteistä, mutta naiskommentaattorilla vaikuttaa löytyvän asiantuntemusta! Onko tietoa kuka kyseessä?

----------


## Jami2003

Miksihän tuo Martin näin aikaisin yrittää irtiottoa?

----------


## kolistelija

> Miksihän tuo Martin näin aikaisin yrittää irtiottoa?



Koska siinä se on parhaimmillaan, pitkässä vedossa. Tuskin on muuta saumaa voittoon.

----------


## Googol

> Jaa, eiköhän tästä kisa saada. Mitä muuten Norjan huoltoauto oli tehnyt? Näkyikö kuvissa?
> 
> BTW selostus youtubessa miellyttää. Ligettin jaarittelu perinteistä, mutta naiskommentaattorilla vaikuttaa löytyvän asiantuntemusta! Onko tietoa kuka kyseessä?





Siinähän se lukee striimin alla. Jose Been. https://twitter.com/TourDeJose

----------


## JiiH

> Miksihän tuo Martin näin aikaisin yrittää irtiottoa?



Varmisti että Geschke pääsee mahdollisimman helpolla takaa-ajojoukossa. Näin ainakin norski-tv:n selostajat tuon tulkitsivat.

----------


## kolistelija

> Varmisti että Geschke pääsee mahdollisimman helpolla takaa-ajojoukossa. Näin ainakin norski-tv:n selostajat tuon tulkitsivat.



Tuollainen pakan sekoittaminen kuulostaa jännältä taktiikalta kisassa jossa irtioton pitää tuossa vaiheessa ajaa kuin viimeistä päivää jotta selviää maaliin.

----------


## OJ

Huomenta vaan. Tuli nukuttua pommiin, mutta onko tossa nyt mitään merkittävää ehtinyt vielä edes tapahtua. Porukka venyy ja tulee takaisin kiinni, mutta toivottavasti saavat porukan palasiksi viimeisellä kierroksella.

Tanskan "junu" näyttää vahvalta, mutta Kiriyenka olisi kova apu keulila.

Liggett kyllä jaarittelee välillä ihan omiaan ja lopun aikaa muuten vaan pihalla. Onneksi aikaeron ansiosta nämä tulee täällä aamulla, nimittäin lenkin jälkeen toi jupina olisi melkoista unilääkettä.

----------


## OJ

Oliko Boonen vielä porukoissa vai näinkö väärin? Hatka alkaa olemaan aika kaukana, mutta viimeisellä kierroksella pääjoukko tulee varmasti noi mäet ylös aika kovaa.

EDIT: Kristoff palkintopallille?

----------


## kolistelija

> Oliko Boonen vielä porukoissa vai näinkö väärin? Hatka alkaa olemaan aika kaukana, mutta viimeisellä kierroksella pääjoukko tulee varmasti noi mäet ylös aika kovaa.
> 
> EDIT: Kristoff palkintopallille?



On siellä Swiftkin pääjoukossa vielä. Jopa hyvin sijoittuneena.

----------


## OJ

> On siellä Swiftkin pääjoukossa vielä. Jopa hyvin sijoittuneena.



Jeps. On kyllä niin iso porukka, että siellä on käytännössä ihan kaikki. Kwiatkowski näyttää melko tyyneltä siinä pääjoukon etupäässä.

----------


## OJ

Säästääkö Fabian yhteen iskuun vai onko hokkarit jo jalassa? Kirikuskeja ei voi viedä viimeisen mäen yli jos mielii palkintopallille.

Ja ranskis voittaa päivän peesikärpänen palkinnon. Joo ei oo mitään jäljellä, mutta käy nyt piru vie edes kerran keulilla.

----------


## OJ

Nyt meni voitto oikeaan osoitteeseen!

----------


## trash-base

Ei menny Puolan joukkueen duuni hukkaan aikasemmin. MAHTAVAA!!!

----------


## Esa S

> Jaa Puolan joukkue veti hatkan kiinni ja sitten keskeytti. Niille varmaan oli maksettu vähän rahaa. Eipä siinä, saa niin tehdä.



Ihan kaikki ei keskeyttänyt  :Vink:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Taisi se sitten kannattaa se Puolan tempominen! Upea taktiikka, upea kuski. Chapeau!

Edit: Valverdelle myös hattua päästä. Ei voittoa vieläkään mutta on se kova!

----------


## titaani

Upea oli voitto. Ihmettelen miksei reitti ei ollut kotikisoihin vaikeampi, se olisi sopinut Valverdelle ja Puritolle paremmin.

----------


## asb

> Sulla se vaan jaksaa lasi olla puolityhjä?



Ei kai näillä Vauhkoslaisilla lasi yleensä puolelleen jää?

----------


## Googol

> Ihmettelen miksei reitti ei ollut kotikisoihin vaikeampi, se olisi sopinut Valverdelle ja Puritolle paremmin.



Koska UCI:lle ei kai kelvannut vaikeampi reitti.

----------


## Mattia

Kilpertille kanssa hattua lopun vedosta. Muut alkoivat "ämmäilemään" ja varmistelemaan mitalia, mutta Gilbert veti silmät pulleana loppuun asti. Ok, oma mies oli kyydissä, mutta silti...kuka muistaa pronssimiehen ? Tuskin kummasti edes sponsorit, jos yhtään ymmärtävät lajia.

----------


## vetooo

Yksi kaikkien aikojen tylsimmistä MM-maantiekisoista. Luojan kiitos Kwiatkowskin rohkeus palkittiin. Ehdottomasti ansaittu maailmanmestaruus.

----------


## Juurikko

Näin uutisoi SPU:
Maantiepyöräilyn MM kilpailuissa miesten U23 luokassa suomea edusti Matti Manninen. Matin tavoitteena oli 20 joukkoon sijoittuminen, mutta nyt ei ollut se hyvä päivä ja paras kunto alkaa jo olla ohi pitkän kilpailukauden jälkeen. Manninen kesti kärjen mukana n. 160 km ja joutui sen jälkeen taipumaan. Manninen ajoi kuitenkin kisan maaliin pienemässä ryhmässä ja oli 106.. Rata oli vaativa ja laskut aika teknisiä. Kisan pituus oli 182 km . Voittoon ajoi Norjan Sven-Erik Byström.    


huhhuh mitä kirjotetaan, kärjessä Manninen käynyt kertaakaan, ei edes lähellä.

----------


## OJ

En tiedä tylsästä, mutta aikalailla perinteisen elitekisan kaavan mukaan meni. Ehkä sillä erotuksella, että tossa lopussa oli irtiottoja, joilla oli potentiaalia mennä loppuun asti.

----------


## fyah

Ylipäätään ihan mielenkiintoiset kisat, varsinkin aika-ajoissa oli monta loppuun asti jännää lähtöä. Eilinen miesten maantie ehkä vähän tylsä aivan loppua lukuunottamatta. Luojan kiitos Kwiatkowski sai pidettyä peesarit takanaan, olisi ollut melkoinen anti-kliimaksi jos esim. Gerrans olisi voittanut. Mies kommentoi: "I wanted to cry when I crossed the line. I knew I had the legs to fight for the win" ja vetää tossa takaa-ajavassa porukassa 0 m  :Leveä hymy: ! Ikään kuin kisa olisi jotain sellasta mikä vain tapahtuu ympärillä ja johon ei kannata itse sotkeutua ennen kuin viimeisen 100m aikana. Sori mut ei jatkoon.

Kristoff veti kakkosryhmää ja avasi kärjestä ekana useempi sata metriä ennen maalia ja kukaan ei päässyt ohi (tiiä sitten yrittikö niin tosissaan kaikki mut kuitenkin). Kovat on tehot ukolla. Googlettelin tästä kiinnostaneena ja löysin jutun (norjaksi) jossa oli jotain tietoa kaverin intervalleista: maksimisyke 184 ja 164 sykkeellä vääntää 4 min intervalleja yli 500W (http://www.procycling.no/3592899/)

----------


## Antti Salonen

> ...olisi ollut melkoinen anti-kliimaksi jos esim. Gerrans olisi voittanut. Mies kommentoi: "I wanted to cry when I crossed the line. I knew I had the legs to fight for the win" ja vetää tossa takaa-ajavassa porukassa 0 m ! Ikään kuin kisa olisi jotain sellasta mikä vain tapahtuu ympärillä ja johon ei kannata itse sotkeutua ennen kuin viimeisen 100m aikana. Sori mut ei jatkoon.



No, juuri niinhän kirispesialistit voittonsa ottavat, että säästävät paukkunsa viimeiselle sataselle. Se on ensisijaisesti tallin muiden ajajien tehtävä sotkeutua kisaan ennen sitä. Ei kai siitä ole pakko pitää, mutta näin tuntuu tulevan tasavahvassa porukassa parasta tulosta.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> Ylipäätään ihan mielenkiintoiset kisat, varsinkin aika-ajoissa oli monta loppuun asti jännää lähtöä. Eilinen miesten maantie ehkä vähän tylsä aivan loppua lukuunottamatta. Luojan kiitos Kwiatkowski sai pidettyä peesarit takanaan, olisi ollut melkoinen anti-kliimaksi jos esim. Gerrans olisi voittanut. Mies kommentoi: "I wanted to cry when I crossed the line. I knew I had the legs to fight for the win" ja vetää tossa takaa-ajavassa porukassa 0 m ! Ikään kuin kisa olisi jotain sellasta mikä vain tapahtuu ympärillä ja johon ei kannata itse sotkeutua ennen kuin viimeisen 100m aikana. Sori mut ei jatkoon.
> 
> Kristoff veti kakkosryhmää ja avasi kärjestä ekana useempi sata metriä ennen maalia ja kukaan ei päässyt ohi (tiiä sitten yrittikö niin tosissaan kaikki mut kuitenkin). Kovat on tehot ukolla. Googlettelin tästä kiinnostaneena ja löysin jutun (norjaksi) jossa oli jotain tietoa kaverin intervalleista: maksimisyke 184 ja 164 sykkeellä vääntää 4 min intervalleja yli 500W (http://www.procycling.no/3592899/)



Niin mutku..Ei kisoja voiteta yhden miehen intervallitehoilla vaan maajoukkueella ja maajoukkueen taktiikalla. No undereissa norskit kyllä näytti tämän.

Miehissähän väliporukkatilanteessa ausseilla oli kaksi vaihtoehtoa, ranskalla oli kaksi vaihtoehtoa, tanskalla ei ollut vaihtoehtoa, espanjalla ei ollut vaihtoehtoa. Belgialaisilla oli molemmat vaihtoehdot mukana tässä porukassa ja miehet olivat jopa jaot keskenään tehneet joten siinä mielessä ainakaan Gerron ja Gallopinin ei tarvinut tehdä sentinkään työtä.

----------


## fyah

Ei toki voiteta, en sitä tarkoittanutkaan vaan laitoin linkin ihan sillä kun se omasta mielestä oli mielenkiintoinen joskin vähän offari.

Lähinnä nyt viittasin siihen että manataan kisan jälkeen että olispa joku tehnyt jotain niin olisi itsellä ollut hyvä jalka voittaa sateenkaaripaita vuodeksi. Gilbert ja Valverde veti ja muut peesas eikä siinä mitään mutta Gerransin tyyli peesailla isojen yhden päivän kisojen loppukahinoissa ei oikein sytytä. Eipä siinä mitään, helkkarin tehokastahan se on tulosten valossa  :Leveä hymy: .

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Meidän miesjunnuista ja undereista vielä sen verran, että esim. Masan ajoa on turha kritisoida, yhtenä miehenä vaihtoehdot on vähäiset. Masalla on hyvä kiri ja parantunut aika-ajo varmaankin antaa lähinnä tilaa yleisajajan suuntaan tai siihen että voisi kestää paremmin viikonlopun kaltaisessa kisassa loppuun saakka. Sikäli ymmärrän yksinäisen ajajan valinnan. Äkkiseltään ei tule mieleen kuin Vastarannan Jukka jolla oli junnuna kondis niin kova, että pystyi pelaamaan kovaa peliä yksin; Jukkahan oli junnumaailmancupin voittaja ja junnujen EM-XC voittaja. Sillä tasolla ei meidän junnut tällä hetkellä ole. Halme oli melko vahva ja rohkea, mutta yksin ja sikäli tulos oli ennustettavissa. Ehkä jälkiviisaana oppina voi nyt nähdä, että kun huomasi puolivälissä kisaa oman vahvuutensa, olisi kannattanut odottaa vielä vähän pidemmälle kuin odotti. Kylmäpäisyyttä. Mutta sellaista peli on. Olisi tarvittu se viisi vähintään yhtä tasokasta kuskia. Undereiden MM-startissakaan ei kukaan kykene leikittelemään yksin. Sitten jos olisi 3-5 tasokasta joukkueen eteen sitoutunutta ajajaa, olisi tilanne vähän parempi. Halmeella on melko vahva fysiikka maastotaustasta johtuen, meillä on aika moni vahva ajaja tullut maastopohjilta.

Tietysti voi kysyä olisivatko esim. virolaiset lähettäneet undereiden kisoihin vain yhden kolmesta paikasta?

----------


## vakevves

> Meidän miesjunnuista ja undereista vielä sen verran, että esim. Masan ajoa on turha kritisoida, yhtenä miehenä vaihtoehdot on vähäiset. Masalla on hyvä kiri ja parantunut aika-ajo varmaankin antaa lähinnä tilaa yleisajajan suuntaan tai siihen että voisi kestää paremmin viikonlopun kaltaisessa kisassa loppuun saakka. Sikäli ymmärrän yksinäisen ajajan valinnan. Äkkiseltään ei tule mieleen kuin Vastarannan Jukka jolla oli junnuna kondis niin kova, että pystyi pelaamaan kovaa peliä yksin; Jukkahan oli junnumaailmancupin voittaja ja junnujen EM-XC voittaja. Sillä tasolla ei meidän junnut tällä hetkellä ole. Halme oli melko vahva ja rohkea, mutta yksin ja sikäli tulos oli ennustettavissa. Ehkä jälkiviisaana oppina voi nyt nähdä, että kun huomasi puolivälissä kisaa oman vahvuutensa, olisi kannattanut odottaa vielä vähän pidemmälle kuin odotti. Kylmäpäisyyttä. Mutta sellaista peli on. Olisi tarvittu se viisi vähintään yhtä tasokasta kuskia. Undereiden MM-startissakaan ei kukaan kykene leikittelemään yksin. Sitten jos olisi 3-5 tasokasta joukkueen eteen sitoutunutta ajajaa, olisi tilanne vähän parempi. Halmeella on melko vahva fysiikka maastotaustasta johtuen, meillä on aika moni vahva ajaja tullut maastopohjilta.
> 
> Tietysti voi kysyä olisivatko esim. virolaiset lähettäneet undereiden kisoihin vain yhden kolmesta paikasta?



No joo, Sasun suoritus oli jotain, jota en ole aiemmin nähnyt. Suomi-pyöräilijä oli MM-kisoissa ratkaisun paikoissa 20 km ennen maalia. Yleensä tilanne on ollut se, että  ne olivat  tippuneet tai taistelleet putoamista vastaan. Tallipäälliköt osannevat tehdä omat arviot. Kritiikkiä kannattanee antaa suomalaisille maajoukkuepomoille, ei urheilijoille.  On liikaa asennetta, että ettehän te voi pärjätä.

----------


## Perola

> No joo, Sasun suoritus oli jotain, jota en ole aiemmin nähnyt. Suomi-pyöräilijä oli MM-kisoissa ratkaisun paikoissa 20 km ennen maalia. Yleensä tilanne on ollut se, että  ne olivat  tippuneet tai taistelleet putoamista vastaan. Tallipäälliköt osannevat tehdä omat arviot. Kritiikkiä kannattanee antaa suomalaisille maajoukkuepomoille, ei urheilijoille.  On liikaa asennetta, että ettehän te voi pärjätä.




Juuri näin!!!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Juuri näin!!!



 Just  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Matti ei ainakaan tuota ole kirjoittanut. Mies kun ei koskaan mitään kirjoita mihinkään. Kerran oli 3 kk ollut reissussa. Lähetin tekstarin, että millai menee, kun ei edes isäs tienny " ilmoitan jos voitan jotain" . Missä tuo oli ? Ja tavoitteet tietysti EM 5. Ja monta kv kisaa kuluvana kesänä voittaneella kuskilla on oltava kovat. Mut ilman joukkuetta edelleen huonoo.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Matti ei ainakaan tuota ole kirjoittanut. Mies kun ei koskaan mitään kirjoita mihinkään. Kerran oli 3 kk ollut reissussa. Lähetin tekstarin, että millai menee, kun ei edes isäs tienny " ilmoitan jos voitan jotain" . Missä tuo oli ? Ja tavoitteet tietysti EM 5. Ja monta kv kisaa kuluvana kesänä voittaneella kuskilla on oltava kovat. Mut ilman joukkuetta edelleen huonoo.



No lukihäiröö on . Lukihan siinä selvästi, että SPU,n sivuilta Juuriko oli tuon bongannut. No on se hyvä, että JOSTAIN edes tiedotetaan.

----------


## Sanna04

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/plus/...aiholla-mielin

Onko kellään pääsyä tuonne Kestävyysurheilu+ puolelle? Olisin kiinnostunut lukemaan Pökälän mietteet MM-kisoista, mutta ne ei taidakaan olla ihan kaikille avoimia ajatuksia...

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/plus/...aiholla-mielin
> 
> Onko kellään pääsyä tuonne Kestävyysurheilu+ puolelle? Olisin kiinnostunut lukemaan Pökälän mietteet MM-kisoista, mutta ne ei taidakaan olla ihan kaikille avoimia ajatuksia...




Heitä Lotalle yv. Se pääsee tuonne ja voi kertoa. 49 eurolla pääsee koko vuoden lukemaan noita Plus juttuja. Näin se mulle näytti kun linkkiä klikkasin.

----------


## fyah

Jos joku tuon nyt lukee niin saa referoida tännekin. Jep, oon köyhäilijä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Jos joku ei ole vielä nähnyt, mutta tässä Puolan DS:n tyylinäyte polviohjaamisesta viimeisillä kilometreillä http://youtu.be/dd0zU0lklPs

----------


## asb

Reps tuossa kolmen minuutin kohdilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------

